# Attending REEL ROCK Film Tour-Festival



## rulesoferick (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi everybody! 

Im excited because Im attending this adventure experience next month and I wanted to share it with you  

"Everfest's Take: It takes a lot of guts to rock climb. Scaling the jagged faces of those mighty cliffs isn’t for the squeamish. Lucky for you, some people got it all on tape. And some of those people turned the footage into an elegantly crafted film. Now it’s the festivalgoers’ turn to experience the adventure, only from the comfortable confines of the REEL ROCK Film Tour. The touring film festival—an oasis for climbing aficionados—features adventure and climbing films, appearances by athletes and filmmakers and more."

Somebody interested?


----------

